# How did you learn to turn?



## Herb G (Dec 14, 2017)

I was curious as to how people learned to turn.
I joined a local wood turning club, only to be completely disappointed.
No one wanted to teach me anything, so I never went back.

I have taught myself mostly from watching countless hours of Youtube videos and trial & error. I am still learning because I don't actually have that much lathe time. I play & putter around & try different things until I find something that works for me.

I have come to the conclusion that it doesn't matter how you turn, as long as you can turn. And turn safely, I might add.

So, how did you learn to turn?


----------



## DavidD (Dec 14, 2017)

Herb G said:


> I have come to the conclusion that it doesn't matter how you turn, as long as you can turn. And turn safely, I might add.



Brilliant! 100% agree


----------



## randyrls (Dec 14, 2017)

Herb G said:


> I have come to the conclusion that it doesn't matter how you turn, as long as you can turn. And turn safely, I might add.



Herb;  The local woodturning club in Harrisburg PA is very helpful in starting out and showing the safe way to turn.  A few videos I have seen on YouTube are just accidents waiting to happen.  :frown:

Maybe you can find a different club that is more open. Search here.


----------



## WriteON (Dec 14, 2017)

I watched a few YouTubes before I bought any equipment. I understood what was happening. From there I learned from mistakes..corrected them and stuck with whatever technique was working. I worked with wood...got bored after 6 months and changed to acrylic. 
I was fortunate to find IAP. Extremely helpful. The members here are 100% supportive. 
I pass by PSI in Pa once a week during the Summer. The people there are fun to chat with...would answer questions about tools/technique. They are woodworkers not salesman so there is never any pressure to purchase anything.
I'm a dental technician by trade..... I sat in front of a Baldor and Red Wing ...trimmed and polished acrylic for a lifetime...that helped with turning. 
Here we are about 4 years later and everyday is day 1. 
I inspired a relative to turn...he got set up...sells pens/stoppers at shows. It's great feeling to pass it on. 
Yes to It's not how you turn it's the result...and safety first each and every time. Protect yourself before the lathe gets turned on. 
Good thread!!


----------



## edicehouse (Dec 14, 2017)

I had been thinking about getting a lathe for a while, and I went to Harbor Freight to check out their stuff.  Then I went to woodcraft to compare.  The owner, Bill told me he had a leftover from Black Friday, a Rikon variable speed, and sold it to me for the sale price from Black Friday, now this was a couple months after the Black Friday sale.  I think it was around $50 between the Rikon and Harbor Freight lathe so it was not even a choice.  I got the starter kit, some friction polish, CA glue.  Pen Press, ect.  I had watched a lot of youtube videos so I had my starter list.  Went back to HF and got the set of turning tools, I did have a couple of my grandfathers.  Got it home, literally set the lathe on the ground of my shop behind my tractor and turned my first pen sitting on the ground.  

I still have it in an IAP cup on my dresser.  The transmission is messed up and the ink will not retract, big crack in it from turning too thin, crappy finish, etc.


----------



## Wildman (Dec 14, 2017)

Self taught learned to turn from books, video tapes, and trial and error.  Back then nearest turning club two hour drive each way.  Joined AAW and attended a lot of nearby symposiums and met some very nice people and learned a lot.  After several years dropped out of the AAW when no longer got anything out of it.  

Only things can pass on:

Don’t be afraid to try or fail; woodturning is a craft of instant success or failure.  Every turner has to learn what works & doesn’t work for themselves.  Talking about everthing turning related, sharpening, sanding, and finishing. 

Once you learn the baiscs you are not through learning.

Learning about wood just as important as learning to turn.  

Take what you see on message boards with a grain of salt, what works for me and others may not work for you.  

After two decades and four lathes I am still learning.


----------



## Woodchipper (Dec 14, 2017)

I started turning by making grips and reel inserts for custom fishing rods.  I took a class in pen turning at Woodcraft last year.  I am looking to branch out into other things soon.


----------



## Don Rabchenuk (Dec 14, 2017)

you tube


----------



## JimB (Dec 14, 2017)

I took a 6 hour class at Rockler that was taught by Kurt Hertzog and then bought my lathe. The folks at Woodcraft were also extremely helpful. About a year later I took a bowl turning class through the Adult Continuing Education at the local High School. It went for 8 Mondays for 3 hours each day. 

I also joined a local club and have been a member for almost 10 years. I am currently the Treasurer for the club and it is a chapter of the AAW. The members are extremely helpful and willing to help anyone with any questions or problems. Many of them will invite you to their shop to teach you. We have a Mentor Program that is a list of members that any member can contact for help. I'm not one of the mentors but I have taught several members how to turn.

Although I don't disagree with your conclusion I also don't agree with it. Yes, you can learn on your own but you will be amazed how much you learn by spending time, hands-on, with another turner. I am certainly not an expert at turning but I am a much, much better Turner because of the people I have spent time with.


----------



## gimpy (Dec 14, 2017)

I was self taught as well. I don't understand what I read so it was try, try and try again.

That was probably the best way, as I tend to do things "my way" anyway


----------



## jcm71 (Dec 14, 2017)

About 40 years ago I bought a made in Taiwan ShopMate (Shopsmith knock off) multi tool.  Read the instruction booklet such as it was and started at it.  Now that I think back on it, it is a wonder that I didn't kill myself and that I still have all my fingers and both eyes.


----------



## thawkins87 (Dec 14, 2017)

I initially got my start by doing a $25 class at Rockler to make a pen... then another one to make a bowl... then another one to make a pizza cutter handle. $25 was a great investment to get a feel for whether or not you'll enjoy something before going out and spending... well, a lot... on all the tools and whatnot. But yes, after first being introduced, I learned (and am still learning) much of the techniques and whatnot from YouTube, the tutorials on this site, and good old fashioned trial and error.


----------



## Scissortail Pens (Dec 14, 2017)

I had played around with a lathe a little bit in wood shop back in the 70's, but didn't really have a ton of interest in it, but was shown a lot about safety on it. When I started thinking about penmaking I watched hundreds and hundreds of youtube videos and read for over a year and a half before I even purchased a lathe. By far the most I've learned is from here. There's so many explanations here on not just how to do it, but why it's done that way and that has brought about a huge understanding of the intricacies.


----------



## More4dan (Dec 14, 2017)

I took a machinist class in college 25 years ago working on manual lathes and mills.  Saw a 7 x 10 mini metal lathe on sale 2 years ago and took the plunge.  My thoughts were to use it to make parts for my custom pocket knives.  My son had made a pen in Jr High and had given it to me as a father's day present.  It got me thinking to maybe add pens to my list of hobbies.  I made a turning rest and picked up some kits, blanks, and tools.  I had my son demonstrate how to do the first one.  I've been on my own experimenting since.  I could definitely use some training on what each cutting tools works for each situation.  I just use a carbide cutter, square with a 2" radius on the cutting face.

I've been turning woods, acrylics, brass, aluminum, and stainless steel for both kit pens and kitless.

I did have some training on application of a CA finish by Mr. Edgar Dohmann.  I learned in 2 minutes what I had been struggling with for 2 months.  Hands on training is much more efficient than on the job training.  Reach out through the forum for someone in your area would be my advice.

Danny


----------



## TattooedTurner (Dec 14, 2017)

I watched countless hours of YouTube videos too, and I still do. With that knowledge I practiced and learned from my mistakes. There are a few YT channels that I found to be great resources such as Brian Havens, Mike Waldt, Daniel Villarino, Gord Rock, & Brendan Stemp among others, and of course The Skew Chisel video with Allan Batty.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Dec 14, 2017)

I bought the HF Lathe (big one) along with their HS Steel turning set. Then I watched a video on Wood Workers Guild of America, one on YouTube and started turning 10” - 12” pieces of 2” pine from the pallet my mower came on. 

After turning about 10 of these from start to nothing, tried a kit from Woodcraft using a piece of poplar. Continue to learn as I go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## MDWine (Dec 14, 2017)

Your profile says "Southern Maryland" which I usually equate with "far far away".
The Capital Area Woodturners has a great mentoring program, and "skill enhancement" workshop every two weeks just for you to learn!  We meet in Alexandria, Va. at a pretty convenient location to find and get in and out of. 

(we have some FABULOUS turners and artists!)

We have members that regularly come from Maryland, Richmond Va, and even Delaware occasionally.

Each month has a great program, and a "show and tell" (Instant gallery)  

Take a poke around the site:
Capital Area Woodturners

Give us a try!


----------



## dogcatcher (Dec 14, 2017)

Shop class 1961, Seville High School Spain.  It was a DOD school for military dependents, no expense was spared.  WE had a shop that was enormous, and had more stuff than I have ever seen in a shop since.


----------



## socdad (Dec 14, 2017)

Shop Class, 1963, 7th grade, Bolich Jr High School, Cuyahoga Falls, Oh.


----------



## leehljp (Dec 14, 2017)

Self taught. I took a cheap Sears (two part base) back to Japan with me in 1989 and decided to learn to turn. I used some very dry wood (sassafras) and splinters went everywhere. The first thing I learned was that - what appeared to be sharp tools . . . weren't! I learned to sharpen and hone the tools. Helped dramatically.

Second thing I learned was how messy woodturning was! Needed a mask, and a face mask. It was too dusty for a small garage and gave it up until 2004 when I started making pens. I had the "sharpness" for tools down pat and increased my skill for that part even more through the years. Even to this day, I prefer my HSS tools over my carbide insert tools.


----------



## WriteON (Dec 14, 2017)

Let’s add to the subject of how you learned and who/what inspired you. I have 2friends that inspired me.... but the items PSI started to come out with really gave me a push.


----------



## tomas (Dec 14, 2017)

I bought a ShopSmith 25 years ago and eventually set it to lathe mode and jumped in. I later took a pen turning class at WoodCraft and have been hooked ever since.

Tomas


----------



## Hoover015 (Dec 14, 2017)

*How I learned*

Herb,
 Good to hear from someone in Maryland. My wife and I are both from Baltimore but decided to settle in Texas after we retired from the Army. It is sad to hear that the club that you visited was not very helpful to a new pen turner. I would think that a local club would be where people with a common interest would go to share with each other and learn from one another. Like so many others, I took the class that Woodcraft offers and from there it was trial and error. Wasn't much You Tube when I first started but there is a lot out there now. Since I started I have probably turned 5000 pens or more. Even after that many, you still have days where you can't get it right. One thing that I like about IAP is that there are so many people that are willing to share their knowledge and experiences. Hang in there, rely on IAP and don't be afraid or embarrassed to ask questions. 

Gary


----------



## Talltim (Dec 14, 2017)

From the excellence that I see posted on IAP, I would say I have not learned but am learning every day.  Thanks to all of you good teachers. 

My journey started about 45 years ago with some guidance from my grandfather then a lot of trail and error by spell over the years.   

Then when I started teaching my son I learned a lot. A fast way to learn is to try and teach someone else. Makes you do your research.


----------



## Mr Vic (Dec 14, 2017)

Just naturally turned over in my crib at about 2 days old.

Seriously, I bought a Shopsmith at the State Fair back in I think 1997 or 98. Watched the videos that came with it and made a gavel to use as HOA President. Also bought a slim line kit at Woodcraft when I bought the Zebra wood for the gavel. Still have and carry that pen on weekends.


----------



## TattooedTurner (Dec 14, 2017)

WriteON said:


> Let’s add to the subject of how you learned and who/what inspired you. I have 2friends that inspired me.... but the items PSI started to come out with really gave me a push.



I actually got into turning for two reasons. My older brother sent me a beautiful desert ironwood pen a few years ago and that was the spark. I've always loved woodworking but that was the first time I ever considered turning, but I didn't take the plunge yet. Just over two years ago I joined Badger & Blade and took to wetshaving. I loved using a badger brush to lather up and decided I wanted to make my own shaving brushes. For Christmas 2 years ago I bought a HF 10" lathe and cheap set of tools and started making brushes, a couple months later I bought a Sorby penturning set and started making pens. One only needs so many shaving brushes, and the ladies at my job are much happier with a pen as a gift than a badger brush!


----------



## MTViper (Dec 14, 2017)

I built a shop and my wife said to fill it with what I needed.  Decided I needed a lathe.  So I did about 6 months worth of research into which one I wanted.  Went to the Woodcraft in San Antonio and talked with a friendly salesman who gave me a good sales pitch on the Jet 1642.  Went home and did a little more research and decided that was for me.  I'm closer to Ft Worth so I went there and ordered my lathe.  Signed up for a beginning wood turning class that was scheduled for the night before I was scheduled to pick up my lathe.  Took the class.  The instructor walked me through the store and showed me what tools I'd need to get started.  The next day, went back picked up the lathe on the pallet, the tools I'd picked out the night before, a Jet 8" low speed grinder, and a wolverine system.  When home with a brochure about the Ft Worth turning club.  A month later I was there at the meeting and have been learning ever since.


----------



## tomtedesco (Dec 15, 2017)

Industrial Arts class as a freshman in HS (1962).


----------



## WoodKnot (Dec 15, 2017)

I took a class at Woodcraft to see if I'd like it. I did and found this place where I find information. It also fit well with my other hobby - buying tools. I started out with a bunch of Slimelines that I built, deconstructed, and remade many times. I got an inexpensive box of different woods to use while practicing to see how different woods looked. I went through a lot of frustration learning CA finishing and finally found a technique that works for me.  I've enjoyed pen making and learning to use a lathe. I also like to do small projects. I've been casually working my through A Lesson Plan for Wood Turning (James Rodger) over the last few years.


----------



## TurtleTom (Dec 16, 2017)

My father was a Master Machinist and I learned from standing behind the tail stock on the Clausing as just watching for days and days.  I lost a bet with him for lunch.  He said he could eyeball a piece of steel within 2 thousand and I bought lunch. It was 1 thousand not two. 
 If you ever see any movies about the USS Alabama he built the 8' tall situation board.


----------



## JPW062 (Dec 17, 2017)

I work a couple nights a week at a fine woodworking store that employs a couple turners who have been turning longer than I have been breathing.  I pick their brains whenever I get the chance. 
I turned for about ten years prior to working there, but I didn't turn much and had no idea what I was doing.  I used a skew exclusively as a scraper for instance.  Also ran out of fingers and toes before I counted up all the bevels on any of my tools.


----------



## Penultimate (Dec 17, 2017)

My father brought home a South Bend 9A when I was in grade school. I helped him turn things and we made stuff together. I still have the steel hammer with acrylic tile handle. 
We started making pens about 15 years ago. 
RIP Dad. 
Mike


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Charlie (Dec 17, 2017)

In wood shop, in about 1959. Sunnyside High,Sunnyside Wa. Mr Sinn was the shop teacher.


----------



## Wstdenis (Dec 18, 2017)

Herb G said:


> I was curious as to how people learned to turn.
> I joined a local wood turning club, only to be completely disappointed.
> No one wanted to teach me anything, so I never went back.
> 
> ...





I have been turning pens for a little over 2 years.  I’m self taught and learned a ton from watching hours of YouTube videos,  trial and error, take your time and most of all have fun.  It’s not all that difficult.




Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Rick_G (Dec 18, 2017)

When I got my first lathe I posted in the turning section on sawmill creek.  One of the members there Bob Hamilton, now deceased, drove 40 miles one way to give me some pointers and lent me a few videos.  I went to his place a couple times after that for more tips.  The closest turning club is a little over an hours drive from here, I joined that but in the first year I only managed to get to 2 meetings so I let my membership lapse.  After that it was woodturning magazine when it was still around and the AAW magazine and practice.  I do watch a lot of utube turning channels but you have to be picky there, doing what some of those guys do could easily get you killed.


----------



## SJScher (Dec 18, 2017)

took a class at Woodcraft and then bought my lathe at HF.


----------



## The Falcons Quill (Dec 18, 2017)

Mostly learned by trial and error, and still am. 

My high school shop teacher had me head up a pen project for the teacher awards that year, the shop teacher and myself had never used a lathe. we learned as we went, i still keep one of those first pens on my shelf as a reminder of the beginning. 

Learning from books, youtube, and the great people here. No formal classes or training to date. 

Who knew i was using the skew and a bowl gouge all wrong for pen making initially. Live and Learn.


----------



## acmaclaren (Dec 18, 2017)

I watched a demo at Rockler. Then I took their make-and-take pen class. I've been able to complete about 45 pens. Some gifts, but mostly for Pens For Troops.


----------



## txbob (Dec 18, 2017)

*65 years of turning......*

My father taught me to turn wood when I was 10 years old. That was 65 years ago. I've made a few round pieces of wood over the years, and still enjoy the hobby.
Bob S.


----------



## okhnyc (Dec 20, 2017)

Herb G said:


> So, how did you learn to turn?



The University of YouTube with post grad work done at The College of Reddit, School of /r/Turning. I am the only person I know who turns. It's just not a thing here, I guess.


----------



## Charlie_W (Dec 21, 2017)

High school Industrial Arts Class with Mr. Arthur Lloyd..1970/71....a very laid back shop teacher.....I wish he was still around so I could thank him for giving me direction in what became my career( Woodworking/cabinet maker) and show him some of the things folks are turning these days.


----------



## moke (Dec 21, 2017)

I knew of a person that made pens in 2003.  So I did some research, and bought a my first lathe and some steelex tools.  You tube was not in my life at that time, but VHS tapes and books were.  I had three or four tapes and almost wore them out trying to learn.  I broke a lot of blanks.  I made a lot of slimlines, for several years, then I found this site and off I went....I did a lot of flat work which I had some help with, but I had two jobs and not much time to work on projects...it would take me months to finish a bookcase or nightstand.  I wanted to make pens so I could finish something along the way.

I have mentored several friends since then, I had some folks helped me along my way in my fulltime professions and I figured I would "pay it forward", in just a small way.


----------



## SpecialV4213 (Jan 2, 2018)

Mostly self-taught. Watching videos gave me the directions but I think hands on is the best way to learn. I’m totally addicted now.


----------



## pshrynk (Jan 2, 2018)

My brother made four pens for the four of us brothers in our family when the second of us was dying of cancer.  I've carried that thing around with me ever since.  I've spent hours talking with him about what he does and finally decided to take the plunge very recently.  Facetime is valuable, as is Messenger.  I've also read a lot of the stuff here on the forum.  I think I learn something new every day that I stand in front of the lathe.  Like my brother says, "It's crack."


----------



## gtriever (Jan 2, 2018)

Videos, and lots of trial-and-error... mostly error.


----------



## wolf creek knives (Jan 11, 2018)

Totally self taught and it wasn't easy.  I can tell you from experience that I've bounced a few table legs off my chest and chin, launched tools across the shop and generally scared myself half to death.  Of all my tools the lathe gets the most respect from me.  I now wear a full face shield, padded apron and a headlight.  No gloves for obvious reasons and if the lathe or what I'm turning makes the slightest weird noise I'm the first off the tool rest and ducking or hiding behind something.  I even use a face shield on my pen lathe but I feel much more secure knowing that probably nothings going to fly off of the mandrel.


----------



## Mariner1 (Jan 11, 2018)

Was off work waiting to have shoulder surgery and stumbled on the woodcraft store in Knoxville. Took there pen class and got hooked. Now I need to get my shop open again as I stopped turning when my mom passed 2 years ago. I have been promising all the guys on the tug boat pens so I better get going.


----------



## OZturner (Jan 12, 2018)

A most interesting Thread.
I was seconded to the USA in 1994, for 13 months, which was then extended to 3 years. In 1997 I was called back to Australia, to work on our International Y2K Problem In 1999, while in the UK installing the necessary Soft ware, our International Company was bought out by another International Organisation, 
In 2000 after having Installed the New Software in the UK, and Australia, and my being on the Corporate Staff, I was considered superfluous, and I was retrenched. 
I was 63 years of age, not certain if I could afford to retire, on my Pension Plan, and /or at 63 could I get a Job?
Long story short, I did get a part time Employment, and then discovered that I didn't need to work, as my Pension Plan, was satisfactory.

I had a long held desire to take up Wood Turning.
The Education System, provides a training system for a host of activities, in what they call TAFE, that is "Technical, And Further Education" I signed up for the Wood Turning Course which was one night once a week, for 13 weeks, at the Local Boy's High School.

The Instructor, was also a Member of the Wood Turners Guild (Hornsby Region).
I joined and attended the Monthly Meeting and Wood Turning Demonstration. 
These would be by the Convener, or a Guest Demonstrator.
Over the Years, I attended many residential Turning symposiums , where numerous International, and Local Demonstrators would run sessions over the three Days.
Reflecting now, and in spite of the numerous Sessions I have attended over the years, there is always something New to Learn or Try.
I now Instruct in Wood Turning for the Hornsby Woodworking Men’s Shed, where I make Pen Turning one of the items they undertake and learn how to make and Finish, as a part of their training. This is proving very popular, now we have a dedicated Turning day, where the Shed is exclusively for Wood Turning, on these days the 6 Lathes are kept spinning.
I am extremely happy in passing on some of what I have acquired over the years.
Regards,
Brian.


----------

